

Chrome 33 Beta Introduces Custom Elements And Support For Speech Synthesis API - zastrowm
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/16/chrome-33-beta-introduces-custom-elements-and-support-for-speech-synthesis-api/

======
transfire
The W3C is uniquely capable making a mess of anything and everything. I love
this quote from the Web Components specification: "Decorators, unlike other
parts of Web Components, do not have a specification yet." But hey, we'll
throw them in there anyway!

The basic problem with the W3C --and the problem they've always seemed to
have, is that the people responsible for the specs are _too smart_ for their
own good. KISS is simply beyond them.

